# Do I need an AI?



## Arcue716 (Oct 23, 2019)

I’m going to be running 500mg of sust a week I think that’s good for a beginner cycle. I should be fine without an AI on hand thoughts?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2019)

What makes you feel like you will be fine without a AI? You should always have it on hand with everything else u may need on cycle and off..


----------



## Arcue716 (Oct 23, 2019)

Well it is possible to not have sides with a low enough dose isn’t it? So I’m more or less asking if my dose is on the lower end


----------



## DNW (Oct 23, 2019)

Arcue716 said:


> Well it is possible to not have sides with a low enough dose isn’t it? So I’m more or less asking if my dose is on the lower end



But why chance it?  For what purpose?  These are the questions that irritate me


----------



## Arcue716 (Oct 23, 2019)

Seems like everyone gets irritated by everything on this damn forum you guys need to maybe lower your dose and chill out with the rage ****ing tools


----------



## DNW (Oct 23, 2019)

It's a stupid question. It doesnt matter what cycle you do...HAVE EVERYTHING YOU NEED BEFORE YOU START.  I'm sure I won't need it...oh f*ck I need it, let me just run to CVS right quick. You guys dont carry AI???   Then you come on here and bitch.  Your inexperience is showing.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 23, 2019)

Arcue716 said:


> Seems like everyone gets irritated by everything on this damn forum you guys need to maybe lower your dose and chill out with the rage ****ing tools


Sounds like you should **** right off bitch. 

Got news for you homie, 500 isn’t a low dose. 500 could give you all sorts of estro issues if you’re prone to them. If you want to be a cheap **** and not have it on hand, go for it. Nobody here cares if you grow tits. Hell I hope you do. I love titties, post em up.


----------



## The Tater (Oct 23, 2019)

Is this your first cycle? I take an AI on my 150mg TRT dose but you may not be as sensitive. You should err on the side of caution and have the AI on hand. Also make sure you get bloodwork before you start and then again mid cycle to check where everything is at. Welcome to UG. These guys are just trying to help.


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2019)

Arcue716 said:


> Seems like everyone gets irritated by everything on this damn forum you guys need to maybe lower your dose and chill out with the rage ****ing tools



Yeah Fuuk them. Go without the AI. Let me know how that works out for ya.

Gotta run. My troll alarm is going off.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2019)

Arcue716 said:


> Seems like everyone gets irritated by everything on this damn forum you guys need to maybe lower your dose and chill out with the rage ****ing tools


I gave u a straight answer . You may have to much bitch in you for the gear


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 23, 2019)

Make sure you tan those titties and oil em up a little before posting.  Gotta be in your 20s with a bitch answer like that eh? Fkn kids.


----------



## Trump (Oct 23, 2019)

You started off so well too


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 23, 2019)

Why don't you take 750mg, throw in some Tren and see if you can get those titties lactating.  Sell the milk on eBay.  Win/Win right?  

Dude, with a question like that, if you have any sense, you knew all these responses were coming.  :32 (6):


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> Make sure you tan those titties and oil em up a little before posting....


I don't see the cost of an AI being differed enough by the price DF is paying for soapy tits these days. Plus I'm not sure he'll reach more then a B cup so that will drop the price.


----------



## DF (Oct 23, 2019)

You gotta love the reaction of the noobs when they get the truth & not what they want to hear.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 23, 2019)

i tried to be cool being the guy is an army vet, but his attitude is wack, and he shouldn't be running a cycle based off his posts I've read.


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> i tried to be cool being the guy is an army vet.....


Gibs got me thinking I should return the favor to this dude.

Okay buddy, just a FYI, when I run my TRT, at 200 mg/wk my e2 stays in range. At 400 I need 1 mg of anastrozole, at 600 I need 2 mg/wk. Everyone is different but my guess is on 500 mg/wk, you should start out at 1mg, run bloodwork at 4 weeks and adjust up or down from there.

As said before, look into ADC.


----------



## DNW (Oct 23, 2019)

snake said:


> Gibs got me thinking I should return the favor to this dude.
> 
> Okay buddy, just a FYI, when I run my TRT, at 200 mg/wk my e2 stays in range. At 400 I need 1 mg of anastrozole, at 600 I need 2 mg/wk. Everyone is different but my guess is on 500 mg/wk, you should start out at 1mg, run bloodwork at 4 weeks and adjust up or down from there.
> 
> As said before, look into ADC.



Good on you snake, you're a better man than I.  Being ex-military you are held to a higher standard.  He gets no pass from me.  He needs to stop acting like a private.


----------

